# What's up with my FPS in ATI tool?!?!



## aydn (Sep 11, 2004)

OK first time i use Ati tool my sapphire 9800pro 128mb >xt gets around 60 fps. i thought i have vyync or something on but then next time i open up ati tool i get around 250 FPS, and NOW when i restart i am getting about the same 60 fps!!! What the hell?!? is this card screwed up?!







and After !!


----------



## aydn (Sep 11, 2004)

oh and it being .22 and .23 didnt make a difference, same thing on both. what's going on here????? 

also let me explain why im worried about this, i just got this card from someone and int 3dmark 01 it got 10 000 in my system , and my previous ti4200 got nearly 11 000. is this card screwed??


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 11, 2004)

make sure that you use the correct drivers & settings for 3dmark 2k1 - no anti-aliasing, Vsync off etc.

FPS in AtiTool fluctuate heavily on m system too, so I wouldn't be concerned by that.


----------



## aydn (Sep 11, 2004)

ive check all those and theyre all on the proper setting! can anyone explain why everyone else is doing 150+ with their 9800pros on their PC and suddenly i get 250 +fps??!??!?


----------



## aydn (Sep 11, 2004)

ok guys.. this is bull shit. just restarted and opened it up with the 4.8 drivers instead of 4.9 and 4.7 and now...


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 12, 2004)

well, seems to be a driver issue then - still not too important IMO


----------

